# CANVAS VERT TOPS.



## MEGAKRON

I got a hook up on canvas stayfast tops. Real nice and straight stitching. heat pressed with glass back window. I got mine for $625. I thought it was a good deal. $490 with rear plastic window. Colors in stock are ,black,blue, tan, and burgandy. Other colors available but are $60 more for custom orders. Price on custom orders such as color match on exotic colors will be between $100 to $150 . Also for blank canvas rear window is $90 and has zipper and will install like a regular rear window.

I did research an saw some real low quality work. It was a cheaper price but i figured you gt what you pay for.

If any one is interested shoot me a pm. I will get more details for you. This is from a manufacture that im going to be working with ,so im told that these are good prices. Can get them for most gm cars. I havent installed mine yet but snapped a quick picture of one that was done on a buick. Looked tight.


----------



## speedyshowtime

TTT i need a tan top for 1967 impala canvas ?? any hooks for the rubber on the tops??


----------



## speedyshowtime

Glass window


----------



## MEGAKRON

Speedy, ive called u several times and left msgs with the lady that answers the phone.hit me back if u still need the top.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

MEGAKRON said:


> I got a hook up on canvas stayfast tops. Real nice and straight stitching. heat pressed with glass back window. I got mine for $625. I thought it was a good deal. $490 with rear plastic window. Colors in stock are ,black,blue, tan, and burgandy. Other colors available but are $60 more for custom orders.
> 
> I did research an saw some real low quality work. It was a cheaper price but i figured you gt what you pay for.
> 
> If any one is interested shoot me a pm. I will get more details for you. This is from a manufacture that im going to be working with ,so im told that these are good prices. Can get them for most gm cars. I havent installed mine yet but snapped a quick picture of one that was done on a buick. Looked tight.







Is this the med burgundy????


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

1970 deville glass window firethron red


----------



## Impala killer

My car is matador red do you got something that might match that and do you send out color samples


----------



## plague

i ordered a top from marko larry cool dude i will let you know when it gets here daddy


----------



## Impala killer

plague said:


> i ordered a top from marko larry cool dude i will let you know when it gets here daddy


cool thanx bro


----------



## MEGAKRON

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> 1970 deville glass window firethron red


Ill look it up on monday.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Impala killer said:


> My car is matador red do you got something that might match that and do you send out color samples


Yes and yes ,also need to know year,make and model.shoot me a pm or text me 949-735-3045


----------



## MEGAKRON

Impala killer said:


> My car is matador red do you got something that might match that and do you send out color samples


Sent tha sample


----------



## Impala killer

Thanx i hope its close damn gm picked a wierd color lol


----------



## Impala killer

I seen the top plague got it looked nice


----------



## 48221

MEGAKRON said:


> I got a hook up on canvas stayfast tops. Real nice and straight stitching. heat pressed with glass back window. I got mine for $625. I thought it was a good deal. $490 with rear plastic window. Colors in stock are ,black,blue, tan, and burgandy. Other colors available but are $60 more for custom orders.
> 
> I did research an saw some real low quality work. It was a cheaper price but i figured you gt what you pay for.
> 
> If any one is interested shoot me a pm. I will get more details for you. This is from a manufacture that im going to be working with ,so im told that these are good prices. Can get them for most gm cars. I havent installed mine yet but snapped a quick picture of one that was done on a buick. Looked tight.



what shades of green are available?

what about a turqoise or aqua?


----------



## Rag Ryda

EBAY said:


> what shades of green are available?
> 
> what about a turqoise or aqua?


x64...i'll be in da market to purchase a canvas top in tha next few months that is close to my paint as possible.


----------



## plague

got my top today good buyer great price fast shipping stayfast will post pics when i get it mounted easy to deal with , thanks daddy


----------



## MEGAKRON

Rag Ryda said:


> x64...i'll be in da market to purchase a canvas top in tha next few months that is close to my paint as possible.


Yup ,text me your info and ill ship out sample colors.


----------



## MEGAKRON

EBAY said:


> what shades of green are available?
> 
> what about a turqoise or aqua?


Green is hard to find but text me your info and ill send you a sample.


----------



## Impala killer

Got my sample and sent my cash oooo goody i cant wait


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

MEGAKRON said:


> I got a hook up on canvas stayfast tops. Real nice and straight stitching. heat pressed with glass back window. I got mine for $625. I thought it was a good deal. $490 with rear plastic window. Colors in stock are ,black,blue, tan, and burgandy. Other colors available but are $60 more for custom orders.
> 
> I did research an saw some real low quality work. It was a cheaper price but i figured you gt what you pay for.
> 
> If any one is interested shoot me a pm. I will get more details for you. This is from a manufacture that im going to be working with ,so im told that these are good prices. Can get them for most gm cars. I havent installed mine yet but snapped a quick picture of one that was done on a buick. Looked tight.










:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

Ttt


----------



## GoodTimes317

i got a 86 cutlass that has been converted to a convertible. I know the rack used was a lebaron but i know it was cut up and extended to fit my cutlass.. Wonder if took measurements and what not if i could get one made or if i have to use a shop here in town?:dunno:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Great find, I'm almost ready


----------



## MEGAKRON

GoodTimes317 said:


> i got a 86 cutlass that has been converted to a convertible. I know the rack used was a lebaron but i know it was cut up and extended to fit my cutlass.. Wonder if took measurements and what not if i could get one made or if i have to use a shop here in town?:dunno:


Would need to know how much was added in width and length. It can be made.


----------



## MEGAKRON

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Great find, I'm almost ready


Would like to be able to provide you with a good quality top. Text or shoot me a pm when ever your ready.


----------



## mouse1

Looking to.buy 1 for a 74 caprice conv.
black or khaki


----------



## MEGAKRON

mouse1 said:


> Looking to.buy 1 for a 74 caprice conv.
> black or khaki


Shoot me a text. $521,with vinyl rear window ,shipped.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> 1970 deville glass window firethron red


:wave:


----------



## MEGAKRON

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> :wave:


Text me a picture of the color and i will try to find a match. Its a color that is not in stock the price will be more becuase material will need to be purchase plus shipping cost. Look forward to filling your order.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Impala killer said:


> My car is matador red do you got something that might match that and do you send out color samples


Your canvastop is in the mail homie! Thnks for your order.


----------



## Impala killer

I can't wait to install it


----------



## plague

Impala killer said:


> I can't wait to install it


oh before or after the chrome rack, ttt for big daddy


----------



## MEGAKRON

MEGAKRON said:


> Shoot me a text. $521,with vinyl rear window ,shipped.


Here are some colors of the canvas. The bright red and bright blue are custom colors and are not in stock but available. Waiting on samples for salt and pepper charcaol ,green ,purple ,pink, light grey which are also custom colors. I will be sending out samples as soon as i recieve them. Thank you for your time and interest.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Im having isues uploading the image of samples. I can send them to some one to have them posted.


----------



## Impala killer

plague said:


> oh before or after the chrome rack, ttt for big daddy


Dont get me all sad bro lol


----------



## Impala killer

I might be able to post em bro


----------



## Impala killer

thanx bro looks good


----------



## Impala killer

here them samle pix


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 557164
> 
> 
> thanx bro looks good






Nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 557183
> 
> 
> here them samle pix


that blue is the one, if I'm going w/ a gangster windowcan u send full fabric and a window?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Yes the rear canvas window can be made. Its a solid one no cuts. Its a few extra dollars.


----------



## plague

ttt


----------



## Impala killer

Up


----------



## 56CHEVY

Do u also get the chrome buttons that screw into the chrome trim around the edge of the trunk to the side windows?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Ill check. What car n year?


----------



## DeeLoc

Megakron, my homie has a 70 oldsmobile delta 90. Needs a new top, but we have the glass window. PM me a price would you


----------



## plank

what about cables and tack strips?? 64 vert


----------



## DeeLoc

ttt


----------



## plank

Do you carry dark brown, full canvas window (gangster window)?


----------



## 56CHEVY

MEGAKRON said:


> Ill check. What car n year?


64 impala


----------



## Impala killer

Pulled the rack out gonna chrome it


----------



## MEGAKRON

Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## 59JUNKIE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer

MEGAKRON said:


> Cant wait to see the results.


You and me both bro but I will definately post it up on this topic


----------



## indyzmosthated

How much for a set of 63 pads


----------



## MEGAKRON

Ill try to find out. Havent gone to the shop in a few but ill ask homie when i go.


----------



## plank

Money on its way uffin:


----------



## Skim

pm sent black stayfast 59-60 solid back window


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

For what fool ^^


----------



## Hard_Luck

How much for a 70 chevelle, color matched to the factory gm marina blue color? Thanks


----------



## MEGAKRON

$550 for stayfast canvas with vinyl window,shipped.


----------



## plank

Got my top today and it looks great. MEGAKRON was easy to do business with. Top was made and shipped within a couple weeks:biggrin:


----------



## Dadda1026

Do you have a number


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

MEGAKRON said:


> pm or text me 949-735-3045


----------



## plank




----------



## plank

uffin:


----------



## plank

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## MEGAKRON

Shippin out black canvas blank window for inked1 for tha 60. Thanks for all the bumps homies. Feels good to help put a piece of your project closer to completion. Happy new year.


----------



## MEGAKRON

plank said:


> :biggrin: TTT


As soon as the trim comes in for your top comes in,it will be shot to you a.s.a effin P. Thank you for waiting.


----------



## plank

MEGAKRON said:


> As soon as the trim comes in for your top comes in,it will be shot to you a.s.a effin P. Thank you for waiting.


Cool


----------



## plank

TTT


----------



## plank

Ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Do you have samples ready yet I need you to send me a sample of royal blue dodger blue


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

My rack is being shipped back


----------



## plank

Looks good - who did it for u? I have to get mine done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Skim and megakron hooked up the top


----------



## MEGAKRON

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Do you have samples ready yet I need you to send me a sample of royal blue dodger blue


Yeah ,i thought i sent you one, but pm your shipping info and ill send it again. must have overlooked it.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks homie!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

MOSTHATED CC said:


> My rack is being shipped back


looks gooooooooood


----------



## 831impala63

how much for a canvas tan outside with black interior for a 62 impala? also can you send me a sample and how long does it take to get?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Send me your shipping info. Ill send you sample first thing in the morning.


----------



## MEGAKRON

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks homie!!!


Sample should be there in the next few days.


----------



## regalicious

Do you have any samples of turquoise or orange and how much for a 72 impala top with vinal window.


----------



## plank

Good guy to get a top from :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

how much for a maroon (like the color in ur 1st post) 75 caprice with glass back window?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I got the sample ,,,, thank you.


----------



## MEGAKRON

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> how much for a maroon (like the color in ur 1st post) 75 caprice with glass back window?


$650 shipped.


----------



## MEGAKRON

regalicious said:


> Do you have any samples of turquoise or orange and how much for a 72 impala top with vinal window.


Sorry i dont have samples of the turqoise or orange. The price would be $675 do to the color. Those are not instock.


----------



## OGJordan

When you said exotic colors and materials, any chance on patent leather?


----------



## Vayzfinest

busted my glass window (second time) do you know how difficult it would be to swap to plastic window. tops pacific blue 75 caprice. how much for the plastic window?


----------



## Mr. Andrew

_Sup bro I know green is a little difficult but my 63 is Laurel Green can you get something that close. LMK_


----------



## plague

OGJordan said:


> When you said exotic colors and materials, any chance on patent leather?


That sounds dope


----------



## MEGAKRON

Vayzfinest said:


> busted my glass window (second time) do you know how difficult it would be to swap to plastic window. tops pacific blue 75 caprice. how much for the plastic window?


Ill get u a price on thursday. Replacement isues would need to be addressed by your installer.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Mr. Andrew said:


> _Sup bro I know green is a little difficult but my 63 is Laurel Green can you get something that close. LMK_


Green is really hard to get. I got both of the manufactures looking for a roll of green.


----------



## MEGAKRON

OGJordan said:


> When you said exotic colors and materials, any chance on patent leather?


It can be done but it would cost a lot.


----------



## BAYSICK

Looking to replace a vinyl top on a 86 Caprice Brogham Landau Coupe preferably a peanutbutter/ tan color. Also how much for a 70 Impala burgundy top with a plastic rear window. PM me... thanks.


----------



## Mr. Andrew

MEGAKRON said:


> Green is really hard to get. I got both of the manufactures looking for a roll of green.


Thanks bro if you come across something please let me know

Thanks again


----------



## plank

Got my trim piece today- thanks again


----------



## OGJordan

plague said:


> That sounds dope


The 59 from Lifestyle had one, one of my favorite cars ever


----------



## OGJordan

MEGAKRON said:


> It can be done but it would cost a lot.


There's imitation patent leather that's actually a vinyl. Better for bar stools and things of that nature. Wonder if that would be possible? Just kicking it around.


----------



## MEGAKRON

OGJordan said:


> There's imitation patent leather that's actually a vinyl. Better for bar stools and things of that nature. Wonder if that would be possible? Just kicking it around.


Yup. Its possible.


----------



## MEGAKRON

plank said:


> Got my trim piece today- thanks again


Thank you for waitin.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

finally got my chrome rack back hopefully I can get the top on soon and post it up in here so people can see ur tops on a car


----------



## MEGAKRON

MOSTHATED CC said:


> finally got my chrome rack back hopefully I can get the top on soon and post it up in here so people can see ur tops on a car


That would be dope. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Straight 66

PM sent


----------



## six 2

YO SENT MEGAKRON A COUPLE OF PM'S TO GET SOME INFO...:nicoderm: NEVER RESPONED.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## MEGAKRON

All pms returned.


----------



## plank

uffin:


----------



## MEGAKRON

six 2 said:


> YO SENT MEGAKRON A COUPLE OF PM'S TO GET SOME INFO...:nicoderm: NEVER RESPONED.


Text me for quicker response 949-735-3045. I Must have overlooked your pm.


----------



## bad company

HEY BRO I WAS LOOKING FOR A BLUE COLORED TOP FOR MY 69 IMPALA WITH A GLASS BACK WINDOW .I WAS WONDERING ABOUT HOW MANY DIFFERENT SHADES OF BLUE DO YOU HAVE AVAILABLE AND YOU ALSO MENTIONED CUSTOM ORDERS DOES THAT MEAN YOU COULD SET ME UP WITH SOMETHING CLOSER TO THE COLOR OF MY CAR OR ? EXPLAIN .ALSO WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED ,THANKS IN ADVANCE BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## bad company

MOSTHATED CC said:


> View attachment 604859


 DAMN MAN THAT LOOKS SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Thanx I'm taking it in monday to get the top intstalled I can't wait


----------



## wannabelowrider

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thanx I'm taking it in monday to get the top intstalled I can't wait


Where u gettin it done at?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

wannabelowrider said:


> Where u gettin it done at?


a & e upholstery


----------



## MEGAKRON

Got samples of grey if any one needs em. Material not instock( custom order but is aveilable).


----------



## Straight 66

I'm interested in gray for my 66 Impala, would like to see the samples, I sent you a Pm with my address.


----------



## MEGAKRON

In the mail tuesday.


----------



## 87oldscutty

TTT!


----------



## califas

Ttt


----------



## plague

Thanks again daddy


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MOSTHATED CC said:


> View attachment 604859


damn!!!


----------



## leg46y

anybody have any pics of these installed ? 

Megakron im looking for a blue top, what options are there?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Navy blue would be the most ecconomical. All other shades of blue are custom order and that color is royal blue. Shoot a pm with your shipping info an ill send you the samples.


----------



## KAKALAK

MOSTHATED CC said:


> View attachment 604859


thats niiiice!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I will have mine on shortly and will post pics


----------



## BIGJOE619

how about this color blue for the same car with glass back window


----------



## Detour64

need all black stayfast canvas top solid material back window so i can install gangster back window for a 64...pm me price shipped to 32570


----------



## bad company

*RE BLUE TOP COLOURS*



MEGAKRON said:


> Navy blue would be the most ecconomical. All other shades of blue are custom order and that color is royal blue. Shoot a pm with your shipping info an ill send you the samples.


 HEY BRO GOT MY BLUE SAMPLES IN THE MAIL TODAY, VERY NICE :thumbsup: ,AND I AM KINDA INTERESTED IN SEEING THE OTHER CUSTOM SHADES OF BLUE THAT ARE AVAILABLE ?, AND WHAT WOULD THE DIFFERENCE IN COST BE FOR A CUSTOM COLOR ? LET ME KNOW, THANKS AGAIN FOR THE GREAT SERVICE !


----------



## MEGAKRON

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 612903
> 
> how about this color blue for the same car with glass back window


I wilk have to look to see who has it. Ill hit you up if i can find it.


----------



## MEGAKRON

bad company said:


> HEY BRO GOT MY BLUE SAMPLES IN THE MAIL TODAY, VERY NICE :thumbsup: ,AND I AM KINDA INTERESTED IN SEEING THE OTHER CUSTOM SHADES OF BLUE THAT ARE AVAILABLE ?, AND WHAT WOULD THE DIFFERENCE IN COST BE FOR A CUSTOM COLOR ? LET ME KNOW, THANKS AGAIN FOR THE GREAT SERVICE !


Those are the two that are available. Navy is $550 and royal is $650. Beyond that it would be german canvas an cost about $1000.


----------



## califas

I have a 1978 cadillac paris how much would it be for a new top and what types of blues do u have thanks


----------



## MEGAKRON

califas said:


> I have a 1978 cadillac paris how much would it be for a new top and what types of blues do u have thanks


$550, navy blue,$650 royal blue. Shipped


----------



## bad company

MEGAKRON said:


> Those are the two that are available. Navy is $550 and royal is $650. Beyond that it would be german canvas an cost about $1000.


 can you get me any pics of the german canvass colors in blue?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## califas

Yeah what he said ^^^^


----------



## MEGAKRON

califas said:


> Yeah what he said ^^^^


They are small in a sample booklet but ill post em up on monday.


----------



## califas

MEGAKRON said:


> They are small in a sample booklet but ill post em up on monday.


Ok kool homie


----------



## califas

Or any purple


----------



## MEGAKRON

califas said:


> Ok kool homie


Waitin on sample booklet still. Will post up when i get it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Dropped off my car today hope it gets done quick


----------



## wannabelowrider

Tell him to hurr up :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

wannabelowrider said:


> Tell him to hurr up :biggrin:


Thats what Im sayin


----------



## califas

BuMp


----------



## califas

Ttt


----------



## bad company

MEGAKRON said:


> Those are the two that are available. Navy is $550 and royal is $650. Beyond that it would be german canvas an cost about $1000.


 WILL THE CUSTOM COLORS BE IN THE SAMPLE BOOKLET ? OR?? SURE WOULD LIKE TO SEE SOME CUSTOM COLORS IN BLUE :thumbsup:


----------



## MEGAKRON

Got the booklet of samples but the only thing i can do is send pictures. They werent able to send samples unatached from booklet.


----------



## califas

MEGAKRON said:


> Got the booklet of samples but the only thing i can do is send pictures. They werent able to send samples unatached from booklet.


 Do u have any purples is so post thanks


----------



## bad company

MEGAKRON said:


> Got the booklet of samples but the only thing i can do is send pictures. They werent able to send samples unatached from booklet.


 K BRO ANY CUSTOM BLUE SAMPLE PICS


----------



## Ant63ss

Any luck on the green? Pm me if you find something.


----------



## califas

Ttt


----------



## MEGAKRON

I cant post picture of the sample booklet page Thnks


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## bad company

bad company said:


> can you get me any pics of the german canvass colors in blue?? :dunno: :biggrin:


 ANY LUCK ON THIS REQUEST BRO ??


----------



## MEGAKRON

Did you like the pacific blue posted in your blue canvas thread ? I can get that color but i dont have the sample.


----------



## bad company

MEGAKRON said:


> Did you like the pacific blue posted in your blue canvas thread ? I can get that color but i dont have the sample.


 Okay I will check it out Thanks bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 87oldscutty

Got my top yesterday and it looks great! Ill post pics once installed.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Dope


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Im droppin my car off at the 2nd shop the first shop bullshitted me and waisted 3 weeks of my time and didnt touch my car but Im glad he didnt cuz he said he culdnt handle the job I hope Im postin pix of my completed top friday


----------



## wannabelowrider

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im droppin my car off at the 2nd shop the first shop bullshitted me and waisted 3 weeks of my time and didnt touch my car but Im glad he didnt cuz he said he culdnt handle the job I hope Im postin pix of my completed top friday


You shoulda slapped the shit outta them lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

wannabelowrider said:


> You shoulda slapped the shit outta them lol


I hated to leave my ride in pueblo.


----------



## Skim

MEGAKRON said:


> Dope


got mine. top goes in monday. I will post pics when done.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Skim said:


> got mine. top goes in monday. I will post pics when done.


I was trippin a lilbit cause i thought post office lost it.


----------



## Skim

MEGAKRON said:


> I was trippin a lilbit cause i thought post office lost it.


GOT IT PUT IN TODAY THANKS!


----------



## Alonso62ss

TTT any grey tops for a62?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Looks dope!


----------



## MEGAKRON

Alonso62ss said:


> TTT any grey tops for a62?


Yeah, pm your shipping info and ill send you the samples of grey.


----------



## six 2

Skim said:


> GOT IT PUT IN TODAY THANKS!



Skim...Could you take a full pic of the top? why does it look layered like that and not soild...just asking. I need a top for my 65


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Its not really layered the top part is like a trim piece to cover the staples the other is where the old window was so it still zips out


----------



## Skim

six 2 said:


> Skim...Could you take a full pic of the top? why does it look layered like that and not soild...just asking. I need a top for my 65


its not layered like he said the strip on the top covers where it gets stapled to the bow


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Shit links NASTY skim1er







[/URL][/QUOTE]


----------



## MEGAKRON

That vw bus is nice lil hidden treasure. Those are bad ass.


----------



## 87oldscutty

Skim said:


> its not layered like he said the strip on the top covers where it gets stapled to the bow


Not trying to sound like a noob here, but are those rear windows hard to see out of? I love the look of gangster rear windows, but wondering how much they hide what's behind you. Does that whole rear section zip out? just wondering


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Id say yes they are very hard to see out of and yes that whole piece unzips


----------



## lone star

call me a hater but i dont like those small windows. i dont like how the seam from the original window is still there. would look much nicer if it didnt have that seam but as far as i know, no one makes the top solid without window unless its a total custom top???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Finally dun I pick it up tomorrow


----------



## wannabelowrider

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Finally dun I pick it up tomorrow



Ooo Weee! Looks Sweet


----------



## MEGAKRON

That 57 Rag looks real tight!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I got the top from u thanks holmes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## bad company

MOSTHATED CC said:


> WOW!!         :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 WOW !!!!      :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## bad company

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 jus beautiful man just beautiful :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Skim

lone star said:


> call me a hater but i dont like those small windows. i dont like how the seam from the original window is still there. would look much nicer if it didnt have that seam but as far as i know, no one makes the top solid without window unless its a total custom top???


nobody care what u think *****! but yeah I see what youare saying but thats how they come even on the cars they originally came off of :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


bad ass!!


----------



## Skim

87oldscutty said:


> Not trying to sound like a noob here, but are those rear windows hard to see out of? I love the look of gangster rear windows, but wondering how much they hide what's behind you. Does that whole rear section zip out? just wondering


hard to see yes, drop the top no :biggrin:


----------



## 87oldscutty

Skim said:


> hard to see yes, drop the top no :biggrin:


:thumbsup: your 60 is badass homie...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Damnnn skim that 60 rag is dope


----------



## Rollerz Only C.C

Megakron do you still have the hook up on tops if so where can I see the shades of blue my 61 rag is jewel blue with a pearl on it and I want to match it.


----------



## Hydrohype

all you guys are killing it with these drop's... I dont think mY top is what you guys call STAYFAST CANVAS? 
Im new to the the rag top game, and not really up on cleaning and maintenance do's and dont's! 

I think I have just and old fashioned vert top material ? but i would like to take care of it and make it last as long as possible. 

MY FIRST WASH I put eagle one tire wet on it a few weeks ago and it looked really good.. but something tell's me that is not something I should saturate my top with? what can i use for an EVEN BLACK SHINE, and some protection?


----------



## Hydrohype

Skim said:


> its not layered like he said the strip on the top covers where it gets stapled to the bow


call me weird, but I like seeing the seam outline of the bigger window, it kind of accents the smaller window! 

I also liked that 70 from stylistics.. but all in all I feel the smaller window is more in line with 64 on down!


----------



## MEGAKRON

Rollerz Only C.C said:


> Megakron do you still have the hook up on tops if so where can I see the shades of blue my 61 rag is jewel blue with a pearl on it and I want to match it.


Pm me your shipping info and ill snd out some samples.


----------



## Dreamz

I would like top get a top with glass for my 1960 corvette. Can you hook me up with a number?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Dreamz said:


> I would like top get a top with glass for my 1960 corvette. Can you hook me up with a number?


Sent you the info.


----------



## 21463SS

I have a brand new canvas top called deep sea mist green that I'm selling brand new in the box.If you need info on it call or text me (214)263 4018 with glass back window that is rare.


----------



## 21463SS

megakron thanks,for your help on this.


----------



## 21463SS

It fits 1963 & 1964


----------



## mrsdirtyred

21463SS said:


> It fits 1963 & 1964


got any pics


----------



## 21463SS

Text me I will send them to you for some reason my pictures will not load up on here.


----------



## MEGAKRON

21463SS said:


> I have a brand new canvas top called deep sea mist green that I'm selling brand new in the box.If you need info on it call or text me (214)263 4018 with glass back window that is rare.


Green is a hard color to get. This top fits 61 -64 . Color match back window is even harder to get.


----------



## 21463SS

Thanks,


----------



## MEGAKRON

Bump


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

MEGAKRON said:


> Green is a hard color to get. This top fits 61 -64 . Color match back window is even harder to get.


How much $.


----------



## MEGAKRON

21463SS said:


> Thanks,


Hit up this member 1-214-263-4018. tell him i shot u his nunber


----------



## MEGAKRON

6 T 4 RAG said:


> How much $.


Check previus post.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHAT GREYS YOU GOT MESSAGE ME


----------



## MEGAKRON

Light and dark silver


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CAN YOU SHOW BOTH SAMPLES IF POSSIBLE???


----------



## MEGAKRON

64 CRAWLING said:


> CAN YOU SHOW BOTH SAMPLES IF POSSIBLE???


Yeah, shoot me your contact info and ill snd you the pictures


----------



## Marty McFly

pm me if you can get greens, i need to see different samples.

my car is og green 61 impala


----------



## MEGAKRON

21463SS said:


> Thanks,


Hit up this member ,he has a top ready to go. Green is a hard color to get and also kinda pricey.ill ceck on price either way and shoot you a pm.


----------



## califas

TTMFT


----------



## Los 210




----------



## speedyshowtime

marco need 67 upholstery done you got a hook up


----------



## MEGAKRON

Yeah, hit me up. Ive called you at least 15 times but the dispactch lady doesnt put me thru to you. Call me 949 735 3045.


----------



## bad company

PM,ED YOU MEGAKRON :thumbsup:


----------



## MEGAKRON

All samples sent out and all pm's returned.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Check ur pms


----------



## MEGAKRON

Cool, i hit you back. here to help you out when youre ready.


----------



## sic7impala

How much for a stay fast with rear window delete for a 66 impala


----------



## MEGAKRON

What color? Black,tan,navy blue, brown,burgandy are $550 shipped ,+$100 for rear canvas. Other colors vary in price.


----------



## sic7impala

MEGAKRON said:


> What color? Black,tan,navy blue, brown,burgandy are $550 shipped ,+$100 for rear canvas. Other colors vary in price.


Thanks bro got your pm I will hit u up when I'm ready to buy


----------



## Mr.House

U do samples?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Yeah,pm your shipping info and color request.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

I need a gray top for a 63 impala


----------



## BigvicQ

Need a blk sty fst for a 63 . Do you do the Gangster rear windows?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Big ray , text me your shipping info and ill ship out some color samples. 949 735 3045.

bigviv Q , yeah I can the blank rear canvas for the gangster window. I dont sell the frame and window.I can get you a black stayfast for your car. Text me your shipping info and ill shoot some samples your way.


----------



## qpang.ss

I have saddle interior how close can u get a canvas top to it??


----------



## merecido

is it possible to get a sample book of colors for my shop bro if so can you e mail me at [email protected] please put materils in sub box


----------



## MEGAKRON

qpang.ss said:


> I have saddle interior how close can u get a canvas top to it??


Can do the brown canvas , it would match your car or the tan same color thats on now.


----------



## qpang.ss

PM sent


----------



## starion88esir

Do you sell the canvas by the yard or just full tops?


----------



## MEGAKRON

starion88esir said:


> Do you sell the canvas by the yard or just full tops?


I havent but its possible depending on the color


----------



## MEGAKRON

All samples sent out.


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

PM sent


----------



## BIGJOE619

how much for a navy blue top with a glass window for a 75 caprice. I need a price for both vynil and canvas?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Canvas is $650 with glass window shipped . Ill pm you when I get a price for vinyl.


----------



## plague

Ttt


----------



## BIGJOE619

which top will last longer in the so. cal weather?


----------



## MEGAKRON

I would do canvas. Just my personal preference.


----------



## fleetwood88

I got a half ragtop for a 98 tc wanted to put canvas on it how much can it be


----------



## MEGAKRON

Do you know the measurement? I need that to give you a quote. Also need to know what color.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHAT PRODUCTS YALL USE TO CLEAN THESE TOPS


----------



## MEGAKRON

Light soap an water.


----------



## andres18954

can you give me a quote on a pacific blue canvas for a caddy 95. or you sell it by the yard?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Andres18954, do you have a conversion or is it a carriage top? Send me a pm with you r info.


----------



## mr83lac

Hey bro do u have any purple canvas..


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop

Hey megakron how much for a black canvas top with blank canvas window for ( gangster window) for a 62 Cadillac vert. Also can you get a package deal with pads, cables etc..... If its cheaper to order with you then I will. It would be shipped to spokane, wa 99206.
Thanks


----------



## CALI DREAM$

PM sent


----------



## MEGAKRON

Sorry for the delay and lack of responses but I had some complications with my phone and other things. IF I had spoke to you and set up samples to be mailed and you did not receive them please text me your info and I will have them out early this week. The request will be expedited if you do that instead of p.m. Send name, address , color and year and make of your vehicle. Thank you and happy new years. 949 735-3045 Marco.


----------



## BIGJOE619

Thanks Marco for the hook up on the top I ordered tonite. I cant wait to get it and have it put on..


----------



## MEGAKRON

Ill do what I can to get it to you sooner than I quoted.


----------



## BIGJOE619

no worries bro...


----------



## payfred

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619

damn my top is ready in less then a week from the time I placed my order.. thanks homie ill see you saturday


----------



## MEGAKRON

Thanx bigjoe619 for stopping by and choppin it up. Cant wait to see your ride with the top installed.


----------



## HustlerSpank

was up big homie


----------



## MEGAKRON

Whats up.


----------



## payfred

Came in today looks great thanks homie!!


----------



## MEGAKRON

Dope, cant wait to see it installed.


----------



## bad company

MEGAKRON said:


> Light soap an water.


 Hey Bro can you give us a example of what type of light soap you suggest? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## MEGAKRON

Just a quick rub down with car wash soap.without saturating the top and quick rinse


----------



## bad company

MEGAKRON said:


> Just a quick rub down with car wash soap.without saturating the top and quick rinse


 Okay good to know !! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Johnny 64

What kind of blues do you have ? And what if I wanna put a gangster window ?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Navy blue, pacific blue. For gangster window at an added cost,it would be a blank custom canvas that zips in place. (Frame not included)and would be the last step after the top is installed.


----------



## Johnny 64

How much would it be navy blue and set up for a gangster window then ?


----------



## bad company

payfred said:


> Came in today looks great thanks homie!! /QUOTE] What type of car is that for bro?


----------



## bad company

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


 What are the dimensions of that back window bro? :thumbsup:


----------



## MEGAKRON

Johnny 64 said:


> How much would it be navy blue and set up for a gangster window then ?


$650 shipped.


----------



## TheREGAL_B

Do you have turquoise or aqua samples??


----------



## MEGAKRON

Not at the moment TheRegal_B


----------



## TheREGAL_B

Thanks!! If you ever do LMK, please!!


----------



## MEGAKRON

Msg sent.


----------



## OGUSO805

THX MARCO FOR THE VERY FAST SHIPPING ON THE CANVAS TOP BLACK & GRAY COLOR SAMPLES...WILL BE ORDERING ONE SOON...:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST A PIC OF A CANVAS TOP WITH THE REG, GLASS WINDOW THAT COMES WITH THE TOPS...THX


----------



## MEGAKRON

They come with vinyl. First page has a picture with it.


----------



## Raise Up

Do you have grey,tan,ivory/creme, and gold samples for a '68 Coupe Deville?


----------



## MEGAKRON

I will send what is in stock, pricing varies on color. Samples will be in the mail on monday.


----------



## Raise Up

:thumbsup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MEGAKRON

Bump.


----------



## BIGBEN

Do you have grey?


----------



## toons

text sent on a baby blue or light gray for 62 Impala


----------



## JOVEN619

Need a black top for 63 impala. I'd like glass window and if possible to have it zip out so I can zip in a gangster window also. I'm new to Verts so can you let me know if this is possible.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Sent a p.m. to your questions. Text me for quicker response. 949 735 3045. All samples requested are being sent out this morning.


----------



## manu samoa

Homie , is your phone working? 
I sent a few texts...anyways, I need a price on a stay fast top for a 74 chevy rag in 'solo red'?
Thanks Uce


----------



## 87oldscutty

Finally got the top installed on my delta. Fits perfect!


----------



## Los 210

What color is that? Looks nice


----------



## MEGAKRON

Looks hella tight! Thanks for posting finished and installed product picture!


----------



## 87oldscutty

MEGAKRON said:


> Looks hella tight! Thanks for posting finished and installed product picture!


No doubt! And thankyou for the great product and customer service. I'll be in touch when Im ready to order my top for the 64


----------



## 73verton26s

MEGAKRON said:


> Looks hella tight! Thanks for posting finished and installed product picture!



Do u still have the connect on those tops. if so i need a sample of the Pacific blue and the torch red.


----------



## MEGAKRON

73verton26s said:


> Do u still have the connect on those tops. if so i need a sample of the Pacific blue and the torch red.


Yes, send me your shipping info. Ill get them out asap.


----------



## Johnny 64

Just ordered my navy blue canvas top for my 63 VEGAS BLUES 
Will post pics when done


----------



## MEGAKRON

Thats a clean 63. Thanks for posting it. Going get to see the before and after.


----------



## Johnny 64

MEGAKRON said:


> Thats a clean 63. Thanks for posting it. Going get to see the before and after.


Thanks MEGAKRON 

I will Definitely post pictures after that new top!


----------



## Johnny 64

Got my top from megakron a few days ago and very happy with the fast shipping and great Quality I recommend every one to get there top from him! Great service Holmes 

Just waiting on gangster window to come back from chrome but this is a sneak peak


----------



## MEGAKRON

She's lookin tight!


----------



## Johnny 64

MEGAKRON said:


> She's lookin tight!


Thanks homie 
Gangster window will be on today


----------



## Johnny 64

Here is Vegas blues with the gangster window ready for super show 
Love the canvas top


----------



## Johnny 64

Vegas blues on the strip 
Thanks again for the top


----------



## MEGAKRON

Johnny 64 said:


> View attachment 1412153
> 
> 
> Vegas blues on the strip
> Thanks again for the top


This trey is banging! Thanks again for posting the finished product.


----------



## Johnny 64

MEGAKRON said:


> This trey is banging! Thanks again for posting the finished product.


No problem homie.


----------



## kjkj87

I need a peanut butter color top for 75 chevy Caprice


----------



## MEGAKRON

Pm sent.


----------



## CoupeDTS

i have a 66 caddy im interested in what you can get. It has the glass window in it so do i have to go plastic? Need prices options and colors please thanks!


----------



## mr1987

TTt


----------



## My1963Impala

Megakron, Thanks for the PMs about samples. Looking forward to them in the mail soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## MEGAKRON

If any one hasent recieved the samples and were supposed to, just text or call me for quicker response and ill shoot out the colors requested asap. 949-735-3045.


----------



## BIGTONY

Have you done a 58 rag with glass back window? NOT the small gangster window looking for adult sized glass?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Pmd you bigtony.


----------



## reese63

All gray canvas top with glass window and top pads... Price bro


----------



## indyzmosthated

Price me a 61 tan top and pads for a 61
Thanks


----------



## purplerain606

Can you send yellow,orange and pupple samples /[email protected]


----------



## Vayzfinest

Can you get colored vinyl tops?


----------



## BIGJOE619

megakron is the man


----------



## MEGAKRON

Purplerain606, shoot me your info to send samples

Vayzfinest, yes i can get them. What color you looking for?

Bigjoe619 , thanks loke. Hows the rag house doing?


----------



## MEGAKRON

MEGAKRON said:


> Pm sent.


Heres a few homies cars with their new tops


----------



## Los 210

uffin:


----------



## CANDY64

HOW MUCH FOR AN ORIENTAL TOP FOR A 64 OR LIGHT SILVER WITH REAR GLASS


----------



## yaboirimp

Good day, 

i am referred to you by one of my USO Brothers. AKA Pay Fred on FB. he referred me directly to your company.

i own a 1795 caprice classic vert. i am interested in a red top with a 27x7 Gangsta glass window. please PM details and or price packages. i am grateful for your looking and your time. hope to hear from u soon. USO Rimp fro Alaska Chapter, remain blessed.


----------



## MEGAKRON

yaboirimp said:


> Good day,
> 
> i am referred to you by one of my USO Brothers. AKA Pay Fred on FB. he referred me directly to your company.
> 
> i own a 1795 caprice classic vert. i am interested in a red top with a 27x7 Gangsta glass window. please PM details and or price packages. i am grateful for your looking and your time. hope to hear from u soon. USO Rimp fro Alaska Chapter, remain blessed.


I text you. Also sent some info through private message.


----------



## Mr65

MEGAKRON said:


> If any one hasent recieved the samples and were supposed to, just text or call me for quicker response and ill shoot out the colors requested asap. 949-735-3045.


where are you located at homie? I want a blue top for my 65


----------



## MEGAKRON

Mr65 said:


> where are you located at homie? I want a blue top for my 65


Im in orange county . Santa ana ca. Text me and i can answer all your questions.


----------



## on1

ill take one. attach it to a vert x frame impala first please, then ship.


----------



## BULLY63

Can u do a vinyl gray silver color with a glass window?


----------



## MEGAKRON

BULLY63 said:


> Can u do a vinyl gray silver color with a glass window?


Ill look into it and will pm you with the details.


----------



## tlc64impala

just got mines in today :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MEGAKRON

tlc64impala said:


> just got mines in today :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Nice, please post a picture when installed.


----------



## tlc64impala

MEGAKRON said:


> Nice, please post a picture when installed.


will do homie


----------



## 86 Limited

I know it ain't a vert but can anybody guess what it would run me to do my top in grey canvas? It's a stock quarter top on an LS caprice..


----------



## MEGAKRON

86 Limited said:


> I know it ain't a vert but can anybody guess what it would run me to do my top in grey canvas? It's a stock quarter top on an LS caprice..
> View attachment 1634769


Hit me up,i would need size of that rear 1/4 to be able to quote.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Some extra options available on canvas colors


----------



## manu samoa

Megakron came up strong! Just went across the border and picked up my beautiful Logo red canvas top! 
Thank you , great dealing with you. Straight up business man, great service


----------



## twoenvyb

MEGAKRON said:


> Some extra options available on canvas colors


Hey bro,

You have a sample of that light blue?


----------



## MEGAKRON

twoenvyb said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> You have a sample of that light blue?


Yeah, shoot me your shipping info, 949 735 3045


----------



## twoenvyb

MEGAKRON said:


> Yeah, shoot me your shipping info, 949 735 3045


Just sent you a text from 757 number on the light blue


----------



## fontaine4

Can you do one for a 1998 Cadillac eldorado convertible?


----------



## MEGAKRON

fontaine4 said:


> Can you do one for a 1998 Cadillac eldorado convertible?


Yes, it can be made. Hit me on my line when youre ready or need color samples 949 735 3045


----------



## Rollerz Only C.C

Megakron that light blue is that canvas


----------



## MEGAKRON

Its vinyl.


----------



## payfred




----------



## payfred




----------



## Marty McFly

What colors are available and pinpoint vinyl? Or are they the same that I can find online as it is?


----------



## MEGAKRON

Marty McFly said:


> What colors are available and pinpoint vinyl? Or are they the same that I can find online as it is?


Let me know what color you need. Diffr3nt companies have different options but i have some accounts with a few and can get some stuff not available to everyone. Hit my line for quicker response. 949 735 3045


----------



## MEGAKRON

payfred said:


>


Looks dope ! Thanks for posting the flick. I like the out come on this rag!


----------



## jrod6676

Kee auto tops stayfast. Orange


----------



## MEGAKRON

Get at me for any samples or questions for your convertible


----------



## MEGAKRON

Bump


----------



## uones

do you have like a saddle in stayfast


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## MEGAKRON

uones said:


> do you have like a saddle in stayfast


Check your inbox. Sent you some info


----------



## georgerr

location???


----------



## cj96ss

Looking for Pacific Blue Canvas for a 63 drop... Couple questions, If you do the gangsta back window is that back part still zip down? Also are all these people installing there tops from a shop after you sell them or is that easy to do? Do you also sell matching boots?


----------



## MEGAKRON

cj96ss said:


> Looking for Pacific Blue Canvas for a 63 drop... Couple questions, If you do the gangsta back window is that back part still zip down? Also are all these people installing there tops from a shop after you sell them or is that easy to do? Do you also sell matching boots?


Yes, i can get the color you need. I sent you my number. hit me up.


----------



## MEGAKRON

Bump


----------



## originallow

Looking for stayfast top for my 60 Impala. Maybe Saddle or a little darker, or close to the stock copper color interior. Let me know whats available and price shipped to 14201

Thanks


----------



## MEGAKRON

check your in box ,dm sent. heres my direct line 949 735 3045


----------



## bad company

To the top !! for the man :thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V

Good talking to you, look forward to doing business with you! Can't wait to see the 64 with the new Blue top!


----------



## MEGAKRON

dope, me too. always good to see the finished product.


----------



## jrod6676

emerald green on my 67 ragg


----------



## MEGAKRON

ok


----------



## MEGAKRON

still moving these tops. hit my line to order 949 735 3045. check out Instagram, megakron13

QUOTE=MEGAKRON;23359121]dope, me too. always good to see the finished product.[/QUOTE]


----------



## merecido

Aqua or turquoise color? Or are these even still available?


----------



## moorevisual

merecido said:


> Aqua or turquoise color? Or are these even still available?







__





Replacement Convertible Top Cloth, Canvas, Material


GAHH cloth canvas convertible top materials feature a 3-ply acrylic or polyester/acrylic exterior with a cloth backing.




gahh.com


----------

